# Best pig to raise in pasture??



## thestartupman

In your opinion, what is the best type of pig to raise on pasture. I am talking about doing a rotational grazing, and having them forage as much as possible. Explain why you would choose the type of pig you choose.


----------



## sassafras manor

I may not have the best pig for pasture but we run hamp/old spot crosses with great success. We do a modified rotational grazing system using 6'x12' sleds made from timbers and cattle panels. Depending on the forage available and age of the hogs, I may move it once or twice a day. By doing it this way, they can only tear up a limited area and then as the sled passes over it levels our their digging. On average, they are able to pass back over the same area 60 days later. We have used this method for the past 4 years without any escapes. They only get minimal supplemental feed and do take about 8 months to reach size, but restaurants love them.


----------



## highlands

Ideally get a pig from someone who is raising pigs on pasture already. That way they've got the instincts. What ever you do don't get factory farm pigs as they've been working for years to breed out the pasturing instincts.

Ours are a cross of Yorkshire, Large Black and Berkshire with a pinch of Glouster Old Spot, Tamworth and Hampshire in them. Roughly that.

Yorkshires grow big and fast. They do very well on pasture and are good mothers. There is a reason they're a foundation breed for so many other breeds. They're good.

Large Black are much like Yorkshire, very docile. Not quite as big or fast growing. The one we got had 16 teats and farrows 3 times a year.

Berkshire for the marbling.

I'm not terribly fond of the Tamworth, not impressed with their growth or pasturing. I like the red color.

Glouster Old Spot were developed in orchards. Very docile.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
Read about our on-farm butcher shop project:
ButcherShop | Sugar Mountain Farm

Check out our Kickstarting the Butcher Shop project at:
On-farm Butcher Shop at Sugar Mountain Farm - Pastured Pigs by Walter Jeffries &mdash; Kickstarter


----------



## thestartupman

Thanks Highland, I have read much of the things you have written both here, and on your web page. I would like to mimick a lot of what you are doing, except in a much smaller scale.


----------



## RW kansas hogs

Take at look at the Idaho Pasture Pigs at Home 
The Farris family in Idaho created these good lookin pigs and i plan on having some as soon as we move and save up for the trip to get them.


----------



## Fineswine

I think the best short awnser is Large Black's and Old Spots.Any hog can be pastured weather pure bred or a blend of most hog breeds combined,but those two bred pure by a good margin are your best choise.


----------



## "SPIKE"

sassafras manor said:


> I may not have the best pig for pasture but we run hamp/old spot crosses with great success. We do a modified rotational grazing system using 6'x12' sleds made from timbers and cattle panels. Depending on the forage available and age of the hogs, I may move it once or twice a day. By doing it this way, they can only tear up a limited area and then as the sled passes over it levels our their digging. On average, they are able to pass back over the same area 60 days later. We have used this method for the past 4 years without any escapes. They only get minimal supplemental feed and do take about 8 months to reach size, but restaurants love them.


Not being critical, just trying to learn something.
So your pigs do not get a wallow?

SPIKE


----------



## livinzoo

I have mostly Old Spots, but I do cross my GOS boar onto some Large Black/ Berk girls and a Mulefoot/ Large Black girl.


----------



## Farmerga

Hey Livinzoo,

That GOS cross, I got from you, has become one of my favorite pigs. She is growing like a weed.

For pasture pigs, I like anything with Large Black or Mulefoot blood. The Large Black is a good grazer and the Mulefoot is easy to fatten.

Doster&#39;s Heritage Farm - Home - colbert, GA


----------



## gerold

thestartupman said:


> In your opinion, what is the best type of pig to raise on pasture. I am talking about doing a rotational grazing, and having them forage as much as possible. Explain why you would choose the type of pig you choose.


I have yorks and the piglets are York/Hamp cross. They forage all day long in the woods and in pasture. I feed them morning and evening to keep them tame. They are my pets. I go in every day and walk with them and pet them. All the piglets ( 27 left) come running when i go to a walk with them. The sows tag along at different times. They have cleared out 10 ac. of woods over the past year. Hardly any bushes remaining just trees now. This fall i will gave them another 10 ac. wooded area and 5 more ac. of pasture to forage in.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## DWH Farm

Compared to other breeds that we have owned the Large Blacks did best on pasture, both in rooting less and needing less supplemental feed. The fact that they are so docile is a bonus. We now only keep the LB's and a few LB crosses. I have hear that GOS are great on pasture also, but have no personal experience with them.


----------



## livinzoo

Farmerga-
Watch out! Those GOS can really win you over, and she is 50%. Keep me updated on her.


----------



## kabri

gerold said:


> I have yorks and the piglets are York/Hamp cross. They forage all day long in the woods and in pasture. I feed them morning and evening to keep them tame. They are my pets. I go in every day and walk with them and pet them. All the piglets ( 27 left) come running when i go to a walk with them. The sows tag along at different times. They have cleared out 10 ac. of woods over the past year. Hardly any bushes remaining just trees now. This fall i will gave them another 10 ac. wooded area and 5 more ac. of pasture to forage in.
> 
> Best,
> Gerold.


Gerold, are your wooded areas fenced that you walk with them in? If not, does the feed keep them coming back to you? Sorry if this is a dumb question. We have unfenced wooded property we are moving to soon and would love to have pigs help clear our the bushes! Never raised pigs before so trying to learn all I can from folks here on the forum.


----------



## gerold

kabri said:


> Gerold, are your wooded areas fenced that you walk with them in? If not, does the feed keep them coming back to you? Sorry if this is a dumb question. We have unfenced wooded property we are moving to soon and would love to have pigs help clear our the bushes! Never raised pigs before so trying to learn all I can from folks here on the forum.


My property is fenced with 4 ft. field wire. I have cross fencing where i want the hogs to be. With solar elec. fence in places close to my house and also for the piglet lots.


----------



## GoodNHappyFarm

I am very new to pigs, the only reason I am responding is that I have a breeding pair of GOS that I just purchased about 5 weeks ago. They are so fun!! They are very sweet, especially the gilt Daisy, she comes up to me and always lays at my feet, then rolls over for her belly rub. The boar, Duke, is also very mellow, he is about 4 months old, so I don't know if his personality/temperament will change as he gets older, but so far he is great. We also purchased 2 bred Old Spot X gilts, but they came from a more confinement setting. They are approximately 1 year old, not quite as mellow, but Wilma just farrowed last week and she was a champ and very calm through the entire process and totally okay with my presence during the entire event. Betty is due the beginning of May, she is a little more aggressive and forward in personality, but still no problems at all. I don't have any experience other than this, but they have done great on our pasture and I think they are so much fun. My little tiny bit of experience I must say I do Love the Gloucestershire Old Spots!!


----------



## Greyrooster==

If you are going to seriously raise pasture pigs, that is without additional feed, I would only go with Large Black and Berkshires. Please don't go for the hype on these new crosses and the fancy names they give these crosses. They are not heritage hogs. There is no need to have unproven crossed up hogs when you can get the real thing. I've never used GOS so I can't say anything about them. The large Black and Berkshire have worked best for me and I've tried them all. I have real pasture hogs, they live on what I plant and what nature provides. You can't do this with commercial hogs. I have heard of people using Yorkshire, Duroc and Hampshire crosses and calling them pasture pigs. I suspect they will go the way of Emu's and pot bellied pigs. Kunekunes are small, pot bellied, slow growing and have puny liters. Why would you wish to cross and animal like that into a proven heritage breed? If you want a pet get a dog. The correct type pig will do well according to the environment he has been developed to live in over long periods of time. Then there is the quality of meat that we are looking for. Why breed (the other white) into them. You're going backwards not forward. If you're going to place a feeder in the middle of a pasture and call that pasture raising you may as well just pen them up and feed them. If a hog has access to grain or pellets sure he's going to eat that. Same as a horse or cow. If I have a hog that hangs around the feeder and begs for food he's history. I consider it as culling bad traits from my herd. I don't have cannibalism or pig loss to trampling. Pigs are smart. Give them the proper environment and they will do well. I've found that the less I mess with my herd the less problems develop. That's just my experience. I imagine there are breeds like mulefoot or tamworths that may fit the bill. I just don't have much experience with them. Another thing. If you purchase your (Heritage pasture) pigs from someone who raises these pigs in little pens what do you expect to come home with? Several times I've driven a long way only to find the (heritage pasture) pigs I came for either were never on pasture or the pasture was nothing but brown grass and they were raised on sack feed. Take your time, select the right hogs and don't buy the hype. If mommy and daddy are pen raised what do you think the pigs will become? That's my two cents.


----------



## DaziAcres

I just love you guys. .. so much info!!

;-)


----------



## highlands

There is nothing magical about the heritage breeds. On top of that all to many have been raised in pens on grain for too many generations - they've lost their pasturing ability and been ruined for their original purpose. So be picky.

As to Yorkshire, what you say is false, GreyRooster. We raise pigs on pasture, many thousands over the past decade, and Yorkshire is one of the primary components in our herd genetics. They're excellent pasture animals. Yorkshire is one of the original foundation breeds, a true heritage breed in the original sense of the word and excellent on pasture, if you can get pasture based ones. It is such a successful breed in modern genetics because it does so well.

The advantage of the crosses is that farmers can selectively breed the best of the best and fix the problems that have shown up in the heritage breeds. We have multiple large breeding herds, of a mix of breeds, which gives us the opportunity to always be selecting the best animals for the next generations. That is hard to do with a small number of breeders - thus the whole reason for the development of breed registries to let people take advantage of numbers.

No one breed is "best" but you'll do best by picking animals that have been raised for generations the way you want to be doing it. That gives you a leg up.

Cheers,

-Walter Jeffries
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs, Sheep & Kids
in the mountains of Vermont
http://SugarMtnFarm.com/


----------



## Lazy J

highlands said:


> There is nothing magical about the heritage breeds.


Bingo!!!!!!!


----------



## GreenMomma

I would love to know more about the "sleds"! I'm searching for something like that online now, but not coming up with anything relevant. Do you have any pictures? Are they heavy? Do you have to use a quad or truck to move them?


----------



## HerseyMI

I have both commercial type and purebre heritage, so far I can say the herefords grow equally as fast and they put on a little more fat on the same feed. I used to want "lean" hogs but the commercial types are becoming ridiculously lean. Several people I know have noticed the same thing... and have been forced to buy fat to keep the meat from drying out when cooking and being tough to chew. 

Perhaps a first cross wouldnt be so lean? Anyway, we went with purebred hereford hogs. They are much more docile and less destructive on pasture and equipment. We pasture and grain feed. We substitute local fruits and veggies for the grain depending on how much fruit etc is available. Otherwise about 20 to 24 pounds of grain for 9 adult hogs. Winter will be about the same plus hay.


----------



## karenp

If I wanted lard pigs, what would you answer be?


----------



## highlands

There are a number and I find that having some lard type in the mix helps with pasture based pigs. Each breed has its strengths. Rather than duplicate some excellent pages I would refer you instead to:

http://www.mofga.org/Default.aspx?tabid=805
http://www.bigpictureagriculture.com/2011/03/twelve-heritage-pig-breeds.html
http://www.albc-usa.org/cpl/pigs.html
http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/swine/
http://www.thepigsite.com/info/swinebreeds.php

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## gerold

karenp said:


> If I wanted lard pigs, what would you answer be?


Poland China or Berkshire. When i was a kid on the farm those two were the best we found for lard hogs. Back then we used a lot of lard for cooking and also for making soap.

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## SueMc

We have a GOS sow and boar and a Poland China sow as well as two X gilts. They all utilize rotated pastures well. There are simple shaded areas in each pasture but there is a "lane" back to their main hanging out area. That way they all have access to their wallows. All the pig pastures and walkway are managed/rearranged easily using two strands electric fence. So far none of them have torn up the pastures but I could lose a small car in the boar's wallow!


----------



## HerseyMI

I think most, probably all breeds would do fine raised on pasture but perhaps Greyrooster is correct about the LBH if they only get pasture and no grain?:duel:


----------



## Greyrooster==

I'll never believe all breeds will do WELL on purely pasture raising. They may live but that isn't the same as go well. I live in the deep south on the Gulf Coast. Prime hog country. 500,000 wild hogs in the area can't be wrong.
I am a cattle rancher. One thing all of us who run a lot of cattle is that you can improve the growing qualities of our calves by hybridizing. I use pure bred Brangus, Beefmaster and Charlotte cattle. I hold on to the best of the heifers off these crosses as herd replacements. But never any crosses after that simply because you have crossed up junk that don't breed true. I don't know of any animal breeder that crosses this and that with this and that and comes out with anything but junk. To improve a breed or create another type takes many generations on line breeding, inbreeding and out crossing. That's not my take but any course in college biology agrees.

I would never say someone's input is false as Highlands says my input is.
I would say that I have nothing for sale and don't plan to have any as ALL my feeder pigs go to top in restaurants in New Orleans and Miami. I've even been contacted by a hotel in San Francisco. These chefs wouldn't even consider a Yorkshire in their kitchen. If Highlands believe his Yorkshire crosses compare to my Berkshire and Large Black (Devons) go ask a top chef in a upscale restaurant or try and sell one in Japan.

I just wonder how someone raises hogs on pasture in the mountains of Vermont in the winter. Just wondering. 
I'm raising these hogs for quality and to eliminate corn, wheat and soy from their diets. Hogs that will grow and thrive in a purely pasture environment without ever purchasing a bag of expensive, unnourishing feed. Not the tastless, dry other white meat.


----------



## Greyrooster==

KARENP; American Guinea Hog is a good Lard type hog. They will also make it fine in the 100% pasture environment. 
I must have different Berkshires than others as mine are not lard type hogs. Rather the meat is well marbled which in one of the reasons they taste so good and the meat doesn't dry out during cooking.
I have friend who raises some running loose. They are black, small and will rid your place of snakes. Up until 50 years ago every homestead in the rural south had some for lard and meat. They shouldn't be hard to find.


----------



## highlands

Greyrooster== said:


> I just wonder how someone raises hogs on pasture in the mountains of Vermont in the winter. Just wondering.
> I'm raising these hogs for quality and to eliminate corn, wheat and soy from their diets. Hogs that will grow and thrive in a purely pasture environment without ever purchasing a bag


Grey, No need to get snappy. Nobody said the breeds you use won't work, merely that many other people have success with other breeds too. It's not magic.

Visit the following link where you'll find lots of articles talking about how our family has been doing it for over a decade on pasture. We buy no grain or commercial hog feed but raise hundreds of pigs on pasture this way using managed rotational grazing and supply many local restaurants, stores and individuals year round with weekly fresh deliveries. It works. See:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com

Start with this page for diet:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/pigs

There are lots of breeds that will work on pasture without the need for supplemental grain feeding. Even more important than the breed is the line of pigs.

Cheers,

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
Pastured Pigs in the mountains of Vermont


----------



## Greyrooster==

Please don't get me wrong. I agree with many things Highlander says. Castration, etc. I just cannot agree that Yorkshires will/could produce the same quality of meat as Berkshires or Large Blacks in an 100% pasture environment. In fact I don't believe they can produce as good a product in any setting. I tried and the meat just didn't compare. Sorry, but that is just the facts. Nationally known chefs will agree with me.
And Highlander. When I wrote the first article I didn't know you raised and sold Yorkshires. Sorry about that. I know they'll do well in your pastures this winter.


----------



## highlands

Grey,

Please scale back on your negative claims that other people can't accomplish things with other breeds. Just because you can do it with X does not prove something can not be done with Y. You're claiming is that other people can not do things in other ways than you're doing but other people have proved it works for them. Open your mind to possibilities of other ways.

As to numbers, you may well have raised hundreds but I've raised thousands on pasture. We deliver to customers weekly year round. We've been selling pigs from our pastures for more than a decade. That proves the point that there are other ways to do it than just your way.

As to heritage, Yorkshires are one of the very original, oldest breeds. Their abilities on pasture, fast growth rate and excellent mothering are why they were used as a foundation for so many historical and modern breeding programs.

You seem fixated on our having Yorkshire but that is one part of our total breeding program. We run a cross of breeds, selecting the best of the best over many generations. Yorkshire are part of that. 

As to weights and times, eight months to get to 100 lbs seems like very slow growth. That suggests you may be low in lysine. There are many things you can plant on pasture that will help with the lysine and other protein levels. Clovers, alfalfa, pumpkins, sunflowers, trefoil, beets, brassicas are a few of the things we grow as part of our pastures. Pasture is much more than just grass.

Please do go visit the pages I referred you to in the previous post. You asked for more information but you don't seem to have bothered to go read the references you asked for. There are over 1,700 articles on my blog at those links about how we do things here at our farm.

There are many ways to raise a pig. Keep an open mind.

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## highlands

I don't buy in pigs. I breed, raise and sell them, mostly wholesale to stores and restaurants weekly. Pastured pigs are our business.

Best of luck with all your pastures.

Cheers,

-Walter


----------



## highlands

We have USDA inspected processing. Currently my wife drives 300 miles each week to Massachusetts to take pigs to a USDA processor. At the same time she pickups the meat from the previous week. See:

http://sugarmtnfarm.com/2010/04/22/delivery-sequencing/

That will be simplified in the future when we finish building our own on-farm USDA/State inspected meat processing facility:

http://SugarMtnFarm.com/butchershop


----------



## ErikaMay

Hey Grey: Why are you acting like such an opinionated jerk? So far I've seen a few of your posts (noob) and you seem to think highly of your opinions, and little of others. Quit it. This is a place to discuss and learn, not a place to be a bombastic know-it-all. It doesn't do any good and only derails threads.

I'm using a York as my foundation hog and crossed her with a GOS. Her brother tasted pretty good, but yes, he was a little dry. Her crossed piglets grew crazy fast and all had lovely personalities. They were safe enough that my 12 year old niece was able to safely work with them (supervised, of course). I've butchered two and got good carcasses off of them. There was not a thick layer of fat, but the meat is not dry in the least. Very juicy and flavorful...much better than the pure breed "uncle." 

It took only one crossed generation to create a better flavor and meat quality. Are the lard hogs? nope. Do they go out and eat grass and forage? yup. happily. (My pastures arnt good enough to sustain them yet so I do supplement.) And the mothering skills were amazing. I didn't crate and we lost 1 piglet more to the set-up than to the sow. 700 lb gilt gave birth and KNEW not to hurt the babies and laid down very slowly and carefully from the beginning. I see her daughters, too, lay down slowly so I'm certain I won't be getting crushed piglets from them, either. I'm planning on breeding her daughters for a while. 

This is my short experience. For me, this works. Maybe not for you. Thats okay because what works in one place may not work in another. So we all provide our ideas and experiences and others can take those an try and find what works for them. That is how innovation happens.


----------



## HerseyMI

I haven't had herefords long enough to have seen a carcase from one yet but I can see some fat on their bodies compared to our commercial breds which are much leaner. Lean sounds great unless you have tof buy fat to keep meat from drying out while cooking. I butchered a gilt last spring that was so lean I couldn't get any nacon out pf her. She looked great... but obviously had too much room to roam and put on no fat. I am hoping herefords are a solution to pasture raising pork.


----------



## Gravytrain

ErikaMay said:


> Hey Grey: Why are you acting like such an opinionated jerk? So far I've seen a few of your posts (noob) and you seem to think highly of your opinions, and little of others. Quit it.


Agreed. I've never once seen Highlands assert that the way he does things is the only way they should be done, or that other strategies are invalid. His experience has been invaluable to me especially since he's raising pasture pork in a similar climate as mine. Yet, rooster, you see fit to mock the methods in which he makes his living.

I suspect your experience could be helpful in this forum if you chose to participate as a grown up. Your sarcasm and snarkiness tend to degrade your arguments rather than bolster them. Hopefully you'll change your tactics and decide to share your knowledge in a civil manner.


----------



## Pig in a poke

I happen to be learning much from everyone here. I like that different locations and breeds are represented. We are new to raising pigs (Guinea hogs), and I am concerned they may be fattier than we want. Thinking of crossing with another breed for faster growth and less fat. I like the Berkshire but haven't found much on their propensity for grazing/foraging. Greyrooster's comments on his pastured Berkshires have encouraged me to re-consider this cross. 

I am also gleaning information on pasture set up and planting. Currently, I supplement with pellets, in individual pans, not a free-choice feeder. I have not increased their portion since they were about 2 months old. They are now 4 months and in good weight. So, I guess they are doing well grazing.

I hope this discussion continues. Lots of great input here.


----------



## HerseyMI

I too like the diversity. Greyrooster just believes strongly in his operation is how I take his posts. We all learn from diveesity, otherwise we all might as well conform to commercial standards.... mob rules?

To make clear, I also thoroughly enjoy Highlands experience as well as his blog, it is very helpful!


----------



## highlands

That is key. Different methods, different breeds, different feeds work for different people in different situations and markets. Nearly everything needs adapting to your local needs. That is most of why the different breeds developed. There is no one magic pill.


----------



## gerold

Pig in a poke said:


> I happen to be learning much from everyone here. I like that different locations and breeds are represented. We are new to raising pigs (Guinea hogs), and I am concerned they may be fattier than we want. Thinking of crossing with another breed for faster growth and less fat. I like the Berkshire but haven't found much on their propensity for grazing/foraging. Greyrooster's comments on his pastured Berkshires have encouraged me to re-consider this cross.
> 
> I am also gleaning information on pasture set up and planting. Currently, I supplement with pellets, in individual pans, not a free-choice feeder. I have not increased their portion since they were about 2 months old. They are now 4 months and in good weight. So, I guess they are doing well grazing.
> 
> I hope this discussion continues. Lots of great input here.


It would be hard to improve on the Berkshire. It is a very good pasture hog. 

Best,
Gerold.


----------



## Greyrooster==

Pig in a poke. 
If you could cross a Guinea hog with a Large black (1st choice) or a Berkshire (2nd choice) I think you would have one good pasture type that could not only make it on his own but produce a really good product. Also a very gentle hog. I would do it myself but how many can I have and still know if I'm improving them?


----------



## Greyrooster==

My question for today. Is a pig a ruminant? If they aren't how do they digest hay as ruminants do? Jus wondering. I wonder a lot.


----------



## Gravytrain

Hmmm...I rest my case.


----------



## Pig in a poke

Greyrooster,
Would you share why you'd choose LB over Berkshire to cross with Guinea Hogs? (As silly as it sounds as a criterion for selection, I do not care for floppy ears.)
Your other comments on this cross-breeding idea of mine confirm my thoughts. Thank you.

As to pigs digesting hay, I only know that horses (and that racing mule of yours) are not ruminants either and also digest hay.


----------



## Greyrooster==

Good point on the horses. I guess I'll have to do the research myself. The lazy part of me fights that.

I would prefer the Large Black to cross with the Guinea because I've found the large black to have less fat than the Berkshire. The Guinea hog already has plenty of fat. Also one of the best qualities of the Guinea hog is it's foraging ability, it's gentleness and black coloring for sun protection. The same qualities of the large black. Also both carry a layer of back fat that allows it to handle cold weather far better than commercial breeds. The Berkshire would work just fine. I would love to try the cross. I would use purebred parents to take advantage of 1st cross hybridization. Always going back to them for piglets.

The ears. I think it gives the hog a special appearance that others don't have. It is said the original breeders insisted on large droopy ears to protect the eyes when foraging thickets? Originally they insisted that the large black be long of body, long tail, long ears and long nose. I cross large black with Berkshire. 1st cross only as they grow quicker than either of their parents. I think the meat is better than pure Berkshires. However, most of my restaurants customers insist on Berkshire only. They then call it Kurobuta. Seems like the price doubles if you call it that. Go figure.


----------



## kycn

Most people seem to be talking about much larger hogs. I have American Guinea Hogs right now. They are great. Docile, great on pasture, no rooting. They are a smaller pig and take awhile to mature, but for now that is ok, because they are doing it on little extra input. I want to head in the direction of Highlands and Greyrooster, but for now this is where I am at. They are good for smaller acreage.

I have learned from others on this site that if you give AGH too much grain and extras that is when they become "lardy" that many people complain about. 
That's my 2 cents as a newbie.


----------



## ErikaMay

Ha! Thats funny! my pigs wont TOUCH green beans! My neighbors give the pigs treats and they commented on it, too. Pickiest pigs you'll ever meet.


----------



## Greyrooster==

Mine love the entire plant. Green beans will grow back again but the hogs never let them. Always grazing on them first. Their 2nd choice is French Breakfast radishes. Don't laugh. I've found these radishes grow like weeds giving a radish 4 to 5" long and 1" wide in as little as 6 weeks from seeding. Also radish seed is cheap when bought in bulk. Like kale or turnips there's thousands of seed to the ounce. I get last years unsold seed from a local farm and nursery supply owned by a close friend. I've found that the internet seed dealers are perhaps an even better supply. I'll (my Mexican imports) will begin planting our forage pastures next week. For years I've planted Oregon rye grass for our cattle. About two hundred acres. From what I've learned about hog forage I'm going to mix in peas, kale, turnip greens, mustard greens and Austrian peas for the cows. I believe they will love it. We'll see. If I were a cow I'd get tired of eating nothing but rye grass in the winter and Bahia grass in the summer.
I also know every noisey rancher in the county will stop by for a cup of coffee and to ask what the heck I'm doing. It's a requirement if you raise cattle in Mississippi.


----------



## Greyrooster==

Happiness is getting the wife and a bottle of wine on your golf cart. Driving to the hog pasture right before dark and listening to the hogs eat crunchy radishes.


----------



## ErikaMay

Problem with seeding french breakfast radishes is I'll be in there stealing them from the hogs...nomnomnom. definitely going to toss my radishes that went to seed into the pasture now. 

I tried getting quinoa to grow in the pasture this year and had no luck! The leaves are very nutritious. 

Anyone try letting hogs run on winter barley during the cold months then moving them off in spring? I've been concidering doing this with either the hogs or sheep.


----------



## Pig in a poke

I've been meaning to pluck some of the fruit from the prickly pear cactus to see how that would interest them. They seem to love all fruit.
Also wondering about the osage orange "hedge-apples." I've seen the horses give them a nibble but not really consume them.

greyrooster, thanks for your further thoughts on crosses for the Guinea hogs. 

kycn, I am new to pigs and chose the AGH for the docile nature and small size. They do grow slowly, though. I haven't yet determined the best time for breeding/farrowing in terms of finishing. It's an on-going experiment.


----------



## Nature's Nook

We raise Old Spots (GOS) that do _wonderfully _pastured. They are extremely docile and enjoyable to have around, and they look beautiful to boot! They are originally called the "Orchard Pig" because orchard farmers would keep them as cleanup for the orchard, and they thrive well in these conditions. They are also one the best breeds for handling the extremes of weather, both hot and cold. We live in northeast Ohio in the snowbelt and can say from experience that they do amazingly well!

The drawback for GOS is that they do take longer to reach market weight, but restaurants and many people we know are willing to pay the extra to get such quality pork. Hope this helps! Good luck with your decision!

Chris 
Nature's Nook Family Farms


----------



## Greyrooster==

That seems to be the story with all the old heritage breeds. Takes a little longer for them to mature. Like fine wine. 

Could it be that those that raise heritage breeds like Old spots, Berkshires, etc: let them feed on their own as nature intended without additional grain. If I took Large whites, Chesters, Yorkshires or Durocs and fed them the same as I do my Berkshires and Large blacks, that is nothing they don't pick themselves, would they mature as fast?
I have a friend who doesn't have much space so he feeds commercial feed. He claims he can put out a 250lb Berkshire in the same time he can a large white commercial type. I went to the pig auction in Hattiesburg, Ms this morning. Standard commercial type white piglets were going for $20 to $30 ea. Next time I think I'll buy a few and experiment.
I did buy 3 hereford pigs (35lbs) for $100.00 ea. I don't know why but they sure are pretty. Perhaps I'll make some Berkfords.
Hope this isn't considered trolling. Whatever that is.


----------



## ErikaMay

BTW, if you are curious...this is what my York X GOS made for bacon. As you can see, the meat is pretty red. Not lots of fat, but I fed lightly. Didn't get enough lysine in their diet in the last 2 months when I switched their feed. My pasture is unimproved so i *have* to supplemental feed. I've had the place to do with as I please for less than a year. I hope to get off grain since it makes the animals lazy. Why forage when you know you got the candy coming later? 

I'm going to log some of my forest and try to replant with apples, nuts and cherries. Hopefully they can utilize the woods better. Cedar forests don't offer a lot of nosh...luckily they DO enjoy the snails.


----------



## highlands

Greyrooster== said:


> Hope this isn't considered trolling. Whatever that is.


If you are really not sure what trolling is then please go to this page and if you need to ask questions there:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...at/495130-general-chat-rules-please-read.html


----------



## Greyrooster==

Looks like the GOS takes preference. That would make some nice ham bacon.


----------



## ErikaMay

Greyrooster== said:


> Looks like the GOS takes preference. That would make some nice ham bacon.


yes and no: these guys all had long York bodies and the friendly personality of their dam. Seems they have a hybrid vigor in their breeding too: the boars had very large even testicles (much nicer than their sires) and they all hit sexual maturity at 5 months. I'm expecting a litter from an 8 month old in 3 weeks (didn't expect her to get bred at 5 months and I was going to butcher the boars at 6 months). I'm watching how she lays down and she goes down nice 'n' slow. You can see in the picture she's a goodly mix of York and GOS.

The fun of this is whole thing is you can breed and create an animal that works well under your conditions fairly quickly. 2 litters a year and in a few years you create you own "breed." Its not a bad idea to meet with farmers in your area and see their animals and how they are doing. I know a guy who was running pure tams on his pasture...very slow growth. Crossed with a larger breed and is happy with the results under the same conditions. Personally, I'm not inclined towards tams but I'm going to give it a try and see how those do under my conditions. I'm hoping next go round to add some Hampshire into the line.


----------



## Lazy J

Any pig will survive on pasture, some will do better than others.


----------



## moohorn

I love the American Guinea Hog. They are easy to keep weight on without any grain. Graze all day which means more nutrition in the meat and fat (increase in Vit. A and D etc). Have terrific lard. Are good with kids. Easy to move around. Amazing flavor! I have recently bought an old spot female and plan to cross the two since they have a larger body but similar characteristics.


----------



## HerseyMI

LBH association definition of Heritage Hogs.....

http://largeblackhogassociation.org/the-myths-and-facts-about-heritage-pork/

LBH feed requirements...

http://largeblackhogassociation.org/do-large-black-hogs-really-just-eat-pasture/


----------



## highlands

Unfortunately that web site promotes at least two myths, that Yorkshires (a.k.a. Large White) are not a heritage breed. Yet it defines heritage breeds as those from the pre-industrial farming. The fact is Yorkshire are a heritage breed - they're one of the oldest breeds from hundreds of years before the industrial farming. 

That article also claims that Yorkshires are a 'barn' breed which is false. Yorkshires do very well on pasture, no barns necessary. 

Yorkshire's success in so many situations is why they are so popular and became a foundation breed that was used in the creating of so many other breeds and crosses.

The reality of breeds is that each has some advantages and disadvantages. None is a magic pill. Not only that but within almost any breed there are lines which have been pushed towards show, pen and pasture situations so that they do better for those things - the breeds are not monolithic.

If you want to know more about the various breeds you might check out:

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/swine/

http://www.thejudgingconnection.com/pdfs/Swine_Breeds.pdf

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_pig_breeds

Keep in mind that breeds evolve and diverge over time and that there really is no "best" breed since there is no single situation.


----------



## HerseyMI

My point also Walter. Also note that pasture alone is not recommended. So like most statements made on the internet, you gotta understand there is always "some degree" of partiality along with often times grandios perceptions or claims.


----------



## highlands

Well said. My general recommendation is that people look for someone local who is breeding and raising pigs the way they want to do it. That way one gets the advantage of pigs that have been selected for a similar climate and management style. _Breed the best of the best and eat the rest._ Gradually your herds improve.


----------



## HerseyMI

I have changed my perception of favorites since we started pasture raising pigs. Hampshires are a great pig but not my favorite any longer, they are a lean pig and even leaner on pasture. In my opinion some lard pig added into pigs raised on pasture would improve any herd raised largely on pasture. But its just a thought right now, I may change my mind! Lol!


----------



## martinbowhunter

We knew it was a typo. Lol


----------



## highlands

martinbowhunter said:


> Not if we keep eating our best Walter :smack


OOP! Typo! That should be:

Breed the best of the best and eat the rest!

  

Thanks for catching that! Fixed.


----------



## Taylorspruill

:lookout: Hi


----------

